# NEW TO BOARD(GAY GYM BUDDY WANTED)



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Hi, my name is NEIL, 49 yrs young and I come from the CLAUGHTON area of the WIRRAL,CHESHIRE,UK.

Have brown hair,blue eyes, 34w,42c,12 stone, medium build, and 5.8 tall.

I am looking for freinds/companions MAYBE MORE for the right guy,in particualr also looking for GYM BUDDY/PARTNER to help and MOTIVATE me back into the gym after a recent back operation.

Many thnx for takling the time to read this profile, and if your in the same situation,IE also looking for GYM BUDDY, then why not contact me via this site,even if we just met for a pint or two,then take it from there.

Best Wishes.

Neil

x


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board mate, you might want to try online dating though :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

welcome to the board neil,sorry mate carnt help u on that.

i aggree with ian

online datine would be better


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

welcome, i dont know if there are any gym buddys in your area.

but good luck with the training when you find one


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

www.adultfriendfinder.com

________

Whole Life Insurance Forums


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)




----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@Gary29

Help this dude out.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @Gary29
> 
> Help this dude out.


 How the f**k you come accross this thread lol?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I cannot believe @wylde99didn't have anything to do with this bump.

Op - you are now too old for me, sorry


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Too straight for me sorry, I'm out


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> How the f**k you come accross this thread lol?


 I looked on the 2nd to last (or is it 2nd to first?) page.

Page 528.

2004 post.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, I used to drink in a boozer called The Claughton (in Ckaughton Village) in Birkenhead. Obviously would swerve this fella :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha, no way. I live not far from there.


----------

